# Mini house for Paph?



## levphuoc.98 (Jun 24, 2021)

I want to make a mini house about 10 square meters to grow orchids. My accommodation 300 meters altitude than sea level.
How can I design it?? Can anyone help me??


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2021)

where do you live? What is the climate? Which orchids?


----------



## levphuoc.98 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> where do you live? What is the climate? Which orchids?


I live in Vietnam(11.742831, 107.142226). I collect many species. and I want to have a stable living environment for them.


----------

